# 2010 Tour of Flanders Photos - Koppenberg Recon



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

Here is a direct link to the cyclingfans.com photo gallery where all those photos came from. There are actually even more photos there. 

2010 Tour of Flanders Photos - Recon


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

cool shots.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Imagine doing that in the rain & cold. Forecast for Sunday is 70% chance of rain & temps in the 40's.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Bloody hell. That looks atrocious terrain, on which to ride. I can see why they ride with much larger tires and standard 32/36 hole wheels. I wouldn't even drive my car on that muck. Those guys have to be borderline dead/exhausted after each of the classics.

CHL


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

gamara said:


> Imagine doing that in the rain & cold. Forecast for Sunday is 70% chance of rain & temps in the 40's.


You forgot the wind. 
Welcome to the real world of cycling.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I was very tempted to go to the race tomorrow.

Only 6 hours by car from here and/or 8 hour with TGV to Paris and then a reagional to to Oudenaarde.

But the weather forecast is not good, and I don't want to do a 16 hour trip just to be under the rain for 3 hours.

It is a real pitty they don't organise the Züri Metzgete anymore... it happened here, the finish line was just 2 Kms from my appartment


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Great stuff.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

CHL said:


> Bloody hell. That looks atrocious terrain, on which to ride. I can see why they ride with much larger tires and standard 32/36 hole wheels.


Except for George who appears to be riding a pair of low-spoke-count Easton EC90 carbon aeros ... I wonder if they will last the distance?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

ukbloke said:


> Except for George who appears to be riding a pair of low-spoke-count Easton EC90 carbon aeros ... I wonder if they will last the distance?


has equipment ever let him down?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Most important question: Is there a beer tent at the top of the Koppenberg this year? When I went to the Ronde in 2006, there was a large beer tent at the top of the Koppenberg where you could drink and watch the rest of the race on large screen TVs after the riders had had passed by. As much as I enjoyed seeing the peloton come up the Koppenberg at close range, I think that I enjoyed my time in the tent even more.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

UKBloke, couldn't agree with you more. I love George, watched him come up as a junior racing NY/NJ. But, he has lost PR how many times to equipment failure. Broken steerer, broken wheels, multiple flats. Look at the big winners of the classics and they eliminate the mechanical hurtles. Sure Boonen broke a wheel LY and Johan had flats, but when you add up the years that they didn't.... George, stop screwing around with equipment and use the 32 hole Ambros. and screw the carbon.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, the Lampre guys there know how to do it right


----------

